# UH-OH - New Avatar Won't Upload



## mish (Feb 23, 2006)

Trying to upload new avatar from puter (45x45), or smaller.  Will not upload.  Please help.  TIA


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2006)

We are still having avatar issues mish. Can you either email or PM the pic you want and I will give it a go? No guarantees though, I am having trouble making it work too.


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, Alix.  Will do


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

I havent been able to get any avatar that I've uploaded to work since I've signed up in the forums...   Its within the size requirements and its not animated or anything.. 

*sigh* I feel naked.....


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> I havent been able to get any avatar that I've uploaded to work since I've signed up in the forums...  Its within the size requirements and its not animated or anything..
> 
> *sigh* I feel naked.....


 
For goodness sake, get dressed.  Everyone can see us.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL! I'm sorry mish, I can't get it to work either. Grumblebee, I think we will just have to wait and see what Andy can do to fix this issue. Sorry it isn't working yet.


----------



## cristal (Feb 23, 2006)

*I'm having trouble too. My profile pic will come up but not the avatar. Just let me know if I need to PM it to anyone! Thank you!*


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2006)

I think we will all just have to be patient until this glitch gets fixed. No matter what I do I can't seem to fix it for anyone. Sorry folks.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

My avatar is working now! And I can see Mish's as well! 

Hurray! We are no longer naked!!! Hehe.


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2006)

YIPPEE!  Thank you.


----------

